# I'm in need of some ideas.



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm struggling with the layout. Handicap stall, valve and diverter between 38" and 48". Shower head centered in stall and 79" to center. I couldn't find any info on the adjustable head or where to put the drop eared ell for that matter. 
I'm looking for some ideas on this layout. Wondering if you could help ?
It's a Bradley 1C valve with a Delta diverter.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Does this give you your answer?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Really depends on what the HO wants and how the rest of the shower is going to be. Is there a bench? Does the HO want to be able to grab the handheld while sitting on the bench? Same wall as the valve and diverter or different wall? Are there built in bottle niches? Decorative tile border at a certain height that you need to keep the supply el and handheld away from? Is the handheld going to be on an adjustable bar, a holder somewhere near the supply el, or is it a supply el that is also the holder? Will there be grab bars installed in the shower since it is handicap?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I'm struggling with the layout. Handicap stall, valve and diverter between 38" and 48". Shower head centered in stall and 79" to center. I couldn't find any info on the adjustable head or where to put the drop eared ell for that matter.
> I'm looking for some ideas on this layout. Wondering if you could help ?
> It's a Bradley 1C valve with a Delta diverter.





Seriously? Sounds like your only issue is where to place the holder for the handheld sprayer, I would say 6" to the side of the shower valve would be good, maybe a little more if the piping in the wall is cramped. I would put the diverter below the shower valve.








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Does this give you your answer?





He said he has a diverter so it sounds to me like he has a fixed shower head AND an adjustable showerhead/sprayer wand.






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I would do this except diverter between bar and valve, and obviously you won't have the tap off the shower head.






.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Does this give you your answer?


 Yes , seems more detailed than what I could pull up on my phone. It calls for a regular fixed shower head which I've got centered at 18" and an ADA compliant shower head , so I've got to add the slide bar in there somewhere.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Seriously? Sounds like your only issue is where to place the holder for the handheld sprayer, I would say 6" to the side of the shower valve would be good, maybe a little more if the piping in the wall is cramped. I would put the diverter below the shower valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Really depends on what the HO wants and how the rest of the shower is going to be. Is there a bench? Does the HO want to be able to grab the handheld while sitting on the bench? Same wall as the valve and diverter or different wall? Are there built in bottle niches? Decorative tile border at a certain height that you need to keep the supply el and handheld away from? Is the handheld going to be on an adjustable bar, a holder somewhere near the supply el, or is it a supply el that is also the holder? Will there be grab bars installed in the shower since it is handicap?


 This is in a school.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I would put showered at what ever normal height you are comfortable with. In the pic that Plumbus posted I see the drop ell for the handheld is pictured right above the valve and diverted which would mean that the hose would hit the handle all the time, I would never put it like that. Either put the drop ell on one side of the valve and the slidebar on the other side so the hose goes down under the valve and loops back up to the sprayer or put the drop ell a little to the side of the valve and further over the slidebar so the drop ell is between the valve and slidebar. Or valve-bar-ell

These pictures of a shower I did for my mother in law would be my recommendation on layout.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Does this give you your answer?


 What publication is that from ?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The Dane said:


> I would put showered at what ever nirmal height you are comfortable with. In the pic OP posted i see the drop ell for the handheld is pictured right above the valve and diverted which would mean that the hose would hit the handle all the time, I would never put it like that. Either put the drop ell on one side of the valve and the slidebar on the other side so the hose goes down under the valve and loops back up to the sprayer or put the drop ell a little to the side of the valve and further over the slidebar so the drop ell is between the valve and slidebar. Or valve-bar-ell
> 
> These pictures of a shower I did for my mother in law would be my recommendation on layout.
> 
> ...


 I like it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> What publication is that from ?





There is a whole book of ADA specs and I am sure in these modern times it comes with a usb stick of pdf files.




Get a hold of whatever federal agency is in charge of the cripples, they will be more than happy to show you where to get that book and will probably offer to sell you one cheap. 



Where I work we have like 3 copies and they are like 20+ years old, the specs haven't really changed. He probably just googled it, very easy to find if you use the right words.






.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> What publication is that from ?


Google ada shower requirements and you'll get a whole lot of info.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> What publication is that from ?





Looks like it's under the department of justice.


I googled "ada plumbing spec book" andthe first one was all the requirements. That pdf spec book had there hotline number on the second page. Call them, I am sure they can tell you where to get the book of sample layouts.



.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Google ada shower requirements and you'll get a whole lot of info.





I love how most of the time when people come here for answers it's just because they're too lazy to spend 30 minutes using google. 









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> This is in a school.


if its going in the school you need to follow what the ADA guidelines are, regardless of what some one may want...they are very specific on where everything goes....as said before the guidelines are just a google away..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Google ada shower requirements and you'll get a whole lot of info.



"sample ada shower valve layouts"


I am okay with ignorance, not everyone knows everything. But _choosing_ to remain ignorant, that is just stupidity, I can not forgive stupidity. Making me work because you're lazy takes second place.



.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just looked at my ada book file on my phone and I do think my setup in my picture would work good if it was rearranged a little bit. Same setup as in my picture but closest to backwall would be the drop ell and then centered with the shower head and drain would be the slidebar and then the valve would be closest to the front so its easier to reach from a wheelchair. At least that is how it looks to me in the ada code if it is to be ada aproved.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I may see if I can put the slide bar drop eared ell a little higher than the diverter on the other side of the fixed head centerline, slide bar on the other side of the fixed head centerline. So long as the hose does not touch on the floor. That would allow no intrusion into the valve or diverter and full range of the slide bar. Or drop eared ell at centerline of fixed head.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The Dane said:


> I just looked at my ada book file on my phone and I do think my setup in my picture would work good if it was rearranged a little bit. Same setup as in my picture but closest to backwall would be the drop ell and then centered with the shower head and drain would be the slidebar and then the valve would be closest to the front so its easier to reach from a wheelchair. At least that is how it looks to me in the ada code if it is to be ada aproved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 That's an idea . If I understand correctly, Shower heads inline except for the slide bar drop eared ell ?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> That's an idea . If I understand correctly, Shower heads inline except for the slide bar drop eared ell ?


Like this picture. Showerhead and slidebar is centered. Drop ell is to the side towards the back wall. Valve and diverter to the side towards the dront.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll definitely avoid this.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's going into a school, you might want to check with the state architect's office for any addendums specific to ADA requirements .


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> If it's going into a school, you might want to check with the state architect's office for any addendums specific to ADA requirements .


 Good idea.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

When i rough in bathrooms in people home i plan by.

1.) Ask the g.c what they want maby its just a model home.
2.) Ask the HO. Some of them have wild ideas....
3.) If nobody tells me sh!t an its up to me i put my valve 40" off the floor center of the shower. If theres a slide bar drop 90 goes 6" off center an 6" below valve..

Anything institutional and ADA i request shop drawings and stamped an approved BP


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Last job i did was a mens an womans washroom for an office buildng.
G.c couldnt be botherd.
No permit, no drawing. I layed out the bathrooms and made marks where the walls go. Plumbed er in put it in test an see ya later.lol


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, it's a done deal and I lost out. I went over the issues with the boss and he agreed with me on the hose but wanted the drop eared ell high. Oh well. 
Slide bar will go center. Which it should. Ended up with 5" centers. Shower head, drop eared ell although 2.5" lower than center, valve.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Well, it's a done deal and I lost out. I went over the issues with the boss and he agreed with me on the hose but wanted the drop eared ell high. Oh well.
> Slide bar will go center. Which it should. Ended up with 5" centers. Shower head, drop eared ell although 2.5" lower than center, valve.


Looks nice an clean.
Is the depth different for the diverter to the faucet? Cant tell if theres st.45 in between


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

canuck92 said:


> Looks nice an clean.
> Is the depth different for the diverter to the faucet? Cant tell if theres st.45 in between


 There is a difference.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey anybody check out ironandfire first post in 5 years, since 2015
and never has done a introduction ? :sad2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Hey anybody check out ironandfire first post in 5 years, since 2015
> and never has done a introduction ? :sad2:


 well if you consider this an intro....


hello, I'm licensed. UPC. Familiar with IPC. Located in western Wyo. Been piping since 82.


but it seems back then they let short intros get a pass.....??????
but he has a decent post count and was active back in the day...I took a short sabbatical myself, so life does get in the way sometimes...:smile:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Hey anybody check out ironandfire first post in 5 years, since 2015
> and never has done a introduction ? :sad2:





They accepted him back then and he seems like a real plumber.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> They accepted him back then and he seems like a real plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He missed the short intro. All's gravy now, Black peppercorn gravy mmmm!:biggrin:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

What a waste.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> What a waste.


that tile makes me dizzy looking at it....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> What a waste.



I like it. Only thing that bothers me is the sprayer head is white and doesn't quite reach the floor :wink:


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I like it. Only thing that bothers me is the sprayer head is white and doesn't quite reach the floor :wink:
> 
> 
> .


why does that not surprise me..just bring a chair in the shower and the shower head wont have to reach the floor...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

